# Your favourite style of art and artist(s)??



## Bluebird

My favourite artists are Salvador Dali and MC Escher~
And my favourite styles are surrealism and optical art~


















How about yours?:laughing:


----------



## Solace

I'm a big fan of Michael Whelan, who does fantasy and sci-fi book covers and other amazing paintings. He also draws the most amazing and realistic dragons of any artist I've seen.

I also like any art revolving around architecture; optical illusions, surreal, or otherwise.


----------



## cardinalfire

Spades said:


> He also draws the most amazing and realistic dragons of any artist I've seen.


I chuckled at this, because there isn't any realistic dragons (not including komodo!!!)

I like Picasso, some Van Gogh, Glenn Brown, Ruebens and Durer drawings. Gustav Dore etchings. Rembrandts self portraits. Some others, will post pictures later.


----------



## Solace

cardinalfire said:


> I chuckled at this, because there isn't any realistic dragons (not including komodo!!!)


Bah, make fun if you want. But what I meant was that he draws anatomically correct dragons, not just dinosaurs with bat wings. :laughing:

I also like historical paintings, which are usually just realistic styles.








-Napoleon's Retreat


----------



## cardinalfire

Spades said:


> Bah, make fun if you want. But what I meant was that he draws anatomically correct dragons, not just dinosaurs with bat wings. :laughing:
> 
> I also like historical paintings, which are usually just realistic styles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Napoleon's Retreat


Yeah I get it. Have some cash for your ocarina!


----------



## Darity

I'm in love with Van Gogh right now and like impressionistic paintings in general. Next to impressionism I like stuff like this (especially the 2nd one got me):


----------



## cardinalfire

Do you like Jackson Pollock Darity?

I like the first one you posted, who was that?


----------



## Darity

cardinalfire said:


> Do you like Jackson Pollock Darity?
> 
> I like the first one you posted, who was that?


I can't recall if I've seen a painting by Pollock, but a quick google search tells me it looks very interesting at least and I definately like the style of the paintings. I won't adjucate on his work by a google search, though.

The first picture is "the wedding candles" by Marc Chagall.


----------



## dorareever

I like realistic and extremely detailed depictions of symbolic/magical/religious subjects and/or cutesy horroresque stuff I guess.

My favorite painters are Dino Valls,











the Pre-raphaelites, 











Edvard Munch, 







http://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto..._253289603378_679143378_3335015_2857377_n.jpg

Luke Chueh, 








http://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto..._253285243378_679143378_3335003_5578514_n.jpg
Utagawa Kunyoshi,








http://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto..._253288528378_679143378_3335011_2832833_n.jpg

creepy still lives (memento mori, vanitas...) any kind of alchemical art...I also like Hopper and Bosch but not as much as the others I mentioned. Pollock is probably the only non-figurative artist I appreciate. I can't stand abstract art, especially the Mondrian type. It just doesn't speak to me at all. 

I also love textile art, especially Patricia Waller, 










and any kind of installation art that looks uber-realistic, creepy and weird and possibly includes all the room.


----------



## cardinalfire

Darity said:


> I can't recall if I've seen a painting by Pollock, but a quick google search tells me it looks very interesting at least and I definately like the style of the paintings. I won't adjucate on his work by a google search, though.
> 
> The first picture is "the wedding candles" by Marc Chagall.


 
Someone once spoke to me about Chagall, this is the first time I've consciously experienced his work though.


----------



## Bluebird

dorareever said:


> I like realistic and extremely detailed depictions of symbolic/magical/religious subjects and/or cutesy horroresque stuff I guess.
> 
> My favorite painters are Dino Valls,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the Pre-raphaelites,


Wow!! the first one will be one of my favourites from now on!


----------



## cardinalfire

dorareever said:


> the Pre-raphaelites,


I saw a Waterhouse exhibition in London at the RA last year. I enjoyed it, though realism isn't my favourite style.


----------



## Bluebird

cardinalfire: then what's your favourite style???roud:


----------



## cardinalfire

*Ok here are some of my faves*

Glenn Brown - The Great Mastabater (spelling?)










Rembrandt - Self Portrait (I do like some realism, though not all of it)



















Van Gogh - Noon rest from work










Le Reve (the dream) - Picasso



Cosmic Synchrony - Morgan Russell, don't know much about this guy, I like the arrangement of shapes though.



Woman V - Willhelm de Kooning, I like the expression on this



I and the Village - Marc Chagall (I want to know more about this guy, his work looks like sex on canvas)


----------



## murderegina

Salvador Dali is my favorite artist..and mostly any surrealism whether it be him or illustration in Alice in Wonderland or something. My favorite painting which I have a print of hanging in my bedroom is Van Goah's "Wheat field With Crows"


----------



## mercurial

I like Lord Frederick Leighton. He's very INFP-ish:










I also like Jean-Leon Gerome:


----------



## AirMarionette

Steam- or cyberpunk/concept art/mechanic/etc.





































(The Animatrix is a great example)

Additionally, any kind of abstract painting, especially watercolor; thematically centered on light and color, like Leonid Afremov. I also like collages (see signature), integration of seemingly unrelated things. ^.^


----------



## fishier3000

My favorite art styles are surrealist, landscape, and romantic.

My favorite artists are Edward Hopper, Caspar David Friedrich, and Salvador Dali.


----------



## silverlined

I wish I was more familiar with visual art, but I know I really like Kandinsky. I also enjoy a lot of impressionist stuff.


----------



## Enkidu

AirMarionette said:


> Steam- or cyberpunk/concept art/mechanic/etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The Animatrix is a great example)
> 
> Additionally, any kind of abstract painting, especially watercolor; thematically centered on light and color, like Leonid Afremov. I also like collages (see signature), integration of seemingly unrelated things. ^.^


That style is awesome . Last Exile, Steamboy, and X'amd have similar retro sci-fi artwork. 

Aside from that, I've always been a huge admirer of MC Escher and the more modern artists Alan Lee and Daniel Dociu.


----------



## HannibalLecter

Romantic period. 

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...eau_(1825-1905)_-_Nymphs_and_Satyr_(1873).jpg


----------



## Calvaire

Alice Neel.


----------



## saturnbug

I use to be very into surrealism, but I'm finding myself more drawn towards the Renaissance these days. I usually go with what I find the most interpretive style at the present moment.


----------



## Linus

HannibalLecter said:


> Romantic period.
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...eau_(1825-1905)_-_Nymphs_and_Satyr_(1873).jpg


As long as there's time and thought taken to the design of the work I can find something to like in all genres, but this particular Movement is really something :blushed:


----------



## jack in the box

Alex Grey <3



















Remedios Varo<3


----------



## elobliss

I'm generally not waaayyy into visual arts, but lately, i've been discovering many artists over the internet. I like minimalistic drawings.











Gabrielle Rose


----------



## Iggy Hazard

Top 4: Giger, Bosch, Anson Maddocks, Stephen Gammell.


----------



## Hemoglobin

Alex Grey, Salvador Dali, M. C. Escher


----------



## walkawaysun09

I like surrealist art, and a lot of abstract/surreal fantasy of more recent artists.

Dali is a big one for me, and some of the things Picasso has done. There is also this one artist I found while at AI I like a lot. I can't remember his name right now and i have it bookmarked on my other computer...but it's one of those artists that has very beautiful surrealist watercolors.

There are a few things like this: suckatlife.com - artwork by lawrence yang that I keep in my stumbleupon faves.


----------



## HannibalLecter

The Romantic Period.


----------



## Nexus6

If I was limited to choosing one, it would be the surrealist genre: Giger, Bosch, Dali for example.

I also enjoy the Viennese Secession painters Klimt and Schiele and pre-Ralphaelite artists.

Two artists I have recently been intrigued by:

Sylvia Ji

Sylvia Ji Constellation Magazine










Bao Pham










Bao Pham artwork presented by The Galleries Downtown


----------



## cdeuterian

Bernini is my favorite artist (Baroque). Other things I like include Caravaggio, El Greco, Byzantine, Realism, Symbolism, Scandinavian/Russian, an d the "high style" of historical painting.


----------



## Emiva

I love art, especially surrealism. Some of my favorite artists are probably

Salvador Dali










Leonardo Davinci









Edward Gorey









Dorothea Tanning









Valentine Hugo








Leonora Carrington









These are just a few of my favorites, if I listed only a small amount in proportion this page would be filled... xD


----------



## kiwigrl

I like to imagine myself sitting on one of those chairs listening to Edith Piaf.









have to love Van Goghs use of colour.









Shouldn't all starry nights look like this? 



















I so want to walk through a golden Tuscan countryside with Poplars in the distance and a house like these in view.


----------



## kiwigrl

another reason for wanting to see Italy.


----------



## The Great One

I enjoy abstracts and nudes.


----------



## Immemorial

I quite like stuff in the style of my Avatar.

I also seem to really like Destroyed Beauty style art and Dark Art like this.


----------



## L'Empereur

Romanticism
Neo-classicism
Realism
Photography
Sculpture
Modern art


----------



## ZeRo

I like digital art and graffiti styled art that have meaning or quirkiness...

Some artists I like include: Banksy and Bill Viola.


----------



## Wurttemberger

I like historical paintings and impressionists like Caillebotte and romantics like Friedrich. :laughing:

http://www.goingparis.com/my_weblog/images/2008/02/07/friedrich_painting.jpg


----------



## Schadenfreude

Rene Magritte










Van Gogh










Audrey Kawasaki


----------



## cappuccinocool

*NASIMO*


----------



## Schnue

Nexus6 said:


> Sylvia Ji
> 
> Sylvia Ji Constellation Magazine


Thank you!!!

I saved a painting of hers onto a computer a few years ago, but it broke down soon after. I never knew the artists name, but have been thinking about it for a long time. 

Squee!:happy:


----------



## Miss Scarlet

I hate historical stuff. I love bright colors! Anything nuts, but not naked people!


----------



## Schnue

Regarding the thread topic- I can't say that I have a favourite style. I love looking through Klimt's paintings, would love to see a Jenny Saville work close up and wouldn't mind hanging out with Andy Goldsworthy for a day to observe how he works.


----------



## Teaberry

My favorite styles would be Pre-Raphaelite and Baroque. I'm very much into the romantic and dreamy. 

My favorite artists would be J.W Waterhouse ( my avatar) and Gianlorenzo Bernini


----------



## Soul Eater

Surrealism

Zdzislaw Beksninski, and Remedios Varo to name a few.


----------



## soya

As someone who calls line art their first love, I have a lot of love for Art Nouveau-era illustration...

My favorites:

Harry Clarke (did some great work for Poe's published stories)

















































Aubrey Beardsley (did some great work for Oscar Wilde)





































His style also inspired the art direction for The Smashing Pumpkins' video  "Stand Inside Your Love".


----------

